# spanish gum rubber vs gum rubber



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

the spanish gum rubber better than the regular gum rubber sold by simple shot in speed and longagivity


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

They both have speed and longevity.

Like most things, I think it's a matter of personal preference. I use and like both. I would recommend trying both and see for yourself.

I use the 7mm, 8mm and 9mm SGR and like the 7mm and 8mm the best.

I like the 3/32" NGR for wide tapered bands and the 1/16" NGR for the narrower tapers, with 1/2" to 3/8" being my favorite.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It also depends on the type natural gum rubber you get. The Spanish gum is pretty consistent appearance and performance wise. The natural gum comes in all different variations and hardness which will affect speed and longevity. I've seen natural gum in all kinds of colors and textures. For the most part they stay pretty close in both speed and durability.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

In no way should spanish gum be compared to natural gum rubber. Spanish gum is crap. I would challenge anyone anyday with a gum rubber bandset.


----------

